# That wonderful NT sarcasm



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

MegaTuxRacer said:


> You know how they say that jokes always have a nugget of truth? Well sometimes I hone in on that truth a little too much with my jokes. And I have a dry, deadpan sense of humor, so nobody can tell when I am joking.
> 
> So yes, I have and continue to get in trouble with my sarcasm.


I do the deadpan thing, and also make whimsical comments that no one knows whether or not to take seriously.

I was actually very restrained as a child -- the sarcasm just resounded within my head -- but I've gotten into more trouble as an adult, when I started to open up more. 

And despite the restraint, I also did manage to drop a few comments over the course of my life that went off like depth charges -- BOOM -- and resulted in relational fireworks. I always knew just what [not] to say apparently.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Solrac026 said:


> I am terrible at detecting sarcasm and I dislike it. I can't tell if people are being serious or not.


That's funny! My INTJ husband who can be quite sarcastic gets offended sometimes when I do it. He doesn't get I'm being playful and he can be sarcastic right back. Then sometimes he will be inappropriate with his sarcasm, for example with our children! They don't get it yet and think daddy is being mean.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

Sarcasm? what is this "sarcasm" of which you speak?


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm an adult and it gets me into trouble A LOT. I'm incredibly deadpan in my delivery though, so only my closest friends understand my usage of sarcasm. When there are mutual friends spending time with people I know and me, I find that my close friends will laugh at what I say, and the others will get confused or even extremely offended at the things that come out of my mouth. To the point I was confronted the other day, the guy shouted at me of all things.

I thought it was hilarious, but it did highlight that I need to work on trying to put more inflection in my voice when I'm being sarcastic.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

That used to happen to me a lot when I was in graduate school... now I just use a lot of air quotes.


----------



## Boxter9 (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm highly sarcastic but am having trouble recalling an incident where it got me into trouble. Sometimes my humor is way too complex for other people to understand, but that's mostly what I tell myself after saying something that isn't funny. No detentions, but plenty of raised eyebrows...


----------



## K203 (Oct 26, 2010)

Growing up, my egotistical, authoritarian ESFJ mother, by far the dominant presence in my nuclear family, would always reprimand me for being a "smart ass," among other things that any ESFJ misunderstands of an INTP. Many, many other things.

When I am home, my mother (who couldn't manage to record wheel of fortune on the dvr for her life) will inevitably ask me, "What are you doing?" (I'll be page turning, tube gazing, mostly surfing)

...to which I'll offer a vacant response like, "Peeing on your bed."

I've learned that it behooves me to state the obvious at times.


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

It's hard to keep track of the fact that I tend to be quicker on my feet verbally than most people. In hindsight, I'm happy I use a lot of the facial laugh track (ie making odd faces) when i use my sense of humor. I think it was the lack of this sort of Laugh-Aid that got me into trouble as a kid.


----------



## AgnosticGirl (Apr 20, 2012)

Me, sarcastic? Eh. Whatever.


----------



## Jxuptosae (Apr 11, 2012)

Okay, narcissistic tendencies aside... not really. The game is to be clever enough that they understand, but can do nothing about it. I also have pretty much the exact same voice for everything. It isn't monotone per say, but there isn't a distinction between telling a joke, recounting something horrible from childhood, or sharing the best experiences of my life. I suppose this is what made the biggest difference, even though I'd prefer to believe it is because I am clever. When those cues are missing, people tend to not know what to do.


----------



## Sarcastic (Mar 16, 2012)

I use sarcasm on a daily basis, but it is a humorous, not offensive - most of the time - kind of sarcasm. 
I don't recall ever getting into trouble for it. Though, sometimes people raise their eyebrows and back away..


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Sarcastic said:


> I use sarcasm on a daily basis, but it is a humorous, not offensive - most of the time - kind of sarcasm.
> I don't recall ever getting into trouble for it. Though, sometimes people raise their eyebrows and back away..


You, sarcastic?


----------



## AgnosticGirl (Apr 20, 2012)

I am not a smart ass!


----------



## happyrain (Apr 25, 2012)

Whenever I use sarcasm, my mom gets mad at me for being "sassy." My dad appreciates it though. He's extremely sarcastic. Haha, my Algebra I teacher always used to be sarcastic because recognizing sarcasm is a sign of intelligence...I miss her...


----------



## AgnosticGirl (Apr 20, 2012)

What sarcasm?


----------



## EdR (May 4, 2012)

I am extremely sarcastic with a dead pan delivery. My school days are so far behind me that those memories have long faded into a blur.

As for trouble, that would be a yes. That different INTJ viewpoint of life and the world that I possess, combined with an innate sarcasm, has been a negative influence upon how I am viewed. Professionally, I am a big hitter and a tough target, but there is lengthy list of people who have tried to back stab me because of my attitude and sarcastic outlook. 

I am not teflon and experience has proven that I'm very vulnerable to the "Does not play well with others" sniping, primarily because it is true. The list of people that I don't play well with is limited to those in management who are greedy, selfish, self-empowered, lazy and do not carry their weight proportinate with their salary. I behave quite differently with my employees because my expectations are lower and only the lazy are unacceptable.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

My best and funniest sarcasm is few and far between. In fifth grade, my teacher talked about some random guy and a girl being in a garden during a story. Some evil spirit overtook me and I blurted out they were "K-I-S-S-I-N-G" (which was totally taboo back then)...the only time I ever got a class to erupt in laughter(totally not funny to anyone here now, but I was impressed with myself back then).


----------



## liza_200 (Nov 13, 2010)

AgnosticGirl said:


> I am not a smart ass!












Irony is also not bad isn't?


----------



## KittyKraz13 (Jan 3, 2012)

My dad calls me "smartass" sometimes, and there's been times when he's legitimately wanted to rip my head off. A few times I've gotten teachers and school officials annoyed with my "sarcastic and flippant attitude."


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

@KittyKraz13

im here to collect
i will not stop talking until you fork over a couple hundred


----------

